# Bessere Bildqualität für ein T-Shirt Druck



## Company_Q (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe mal so eine kleine Aufgabe und ich wette, auch Mr. Senf hat seinen Senf dazu zugeben  Aber ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. Nungut, ich habe eine kleine Retusche von einem bekannten Film angefertigt, diesen dann durch Bildgröße verändert. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich zu große Pixel habe und diese würde ich gerne kleiner und weicher kriegen. Falls ihr einen guten Weg kennt, dann  sagt mir bescheid. Das Original hat die Auflösung 800x600 bei 72dpi.

Hier der Link


Werde ich noch anfügen, mein Server ist gerade Down ;-(

The _Q


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Juli 2004)

*Rastamann*

Also,

dass Bilder vom Monitor nicht drucktauglich sind, ist ein altes Problem. Entweder wir rechnen die Auflösung sinnlos hoch - dann sieht's matschig aus, oder wir drucken es so wie's ist - dann isses pixelig.

Geht halt nicht zufriedenstellend.

Ein Kompromiss wäre vielleicht, das Bild im Druck sehr grob zu rastern, d. h. es in ein Muster aus gröberern Bildpunkten zu zerlegen, die - aus gewisser Distanz betrachtet - ein passables Bild ergeben, aus der Nähe aber auch nur ein Mosaik aus Farbkreisen darstellen. Damit wird das Problem nicht beseitigt, jedoch kann es als grafischer Effekt recht ansprechend wirken. Und wenn wer mit so einem Shirtaufdruck dann die Straße runterkommt, sieht es aus als wär's so gewollt statt einfach nicht besser gekonnt.  

Das begefügte Bildchen soll grob veranschaulichen, was ich meine.

Wenn wir uns mal grad' von unseren bequemen Sitzen vorm Rechner erheben und aus ein paar Schritt Entfernung auf den Bildschirm schauen, wird der Effekt klar.

Und damit wir dabei auch was gelernt haben: 
den optischen Effekt (damit ist nicht irgendein Photoshop-Filter gemeint) nennt man Autotypie


----------



## Company_Q (16. Juli 2004)

Danke Onkel Jürgen, mal sehen, ob ich das auch nicht anders hinkriege, aber ich glaube, dass das Logo verworfen wird. Außerdem ist die größe auch etwas übertrieben (DIN A2) und das passt nichtmehr auf den Druck. Trotzdem many THX. Sollte ich es mal schaffen *lol* das Logo auf meinen Server zu laden, dann können sich ja noch ein paar findige Leute darüber her machen.

Gruß

The _Q


----------

